# Pax on Chi radio says curry traded to Knicks



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

no details yet, but reliable bulls fans are reporting an interview now. pax pissed, feels curry's camp forced his hand.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

NYKBaller said:


> http://www.nba.com/bulls/


Q, Curry and Brown, nice offseason Thomas. If these moves don't work out he's just unlucky. Hope people stop bad-mouthing him.

-Petey


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Hell ya boi!!!


Just all depends on what we gave them. If its Malik and Lee im happy if Sweetney or Frye got involved DOESNT SOUND LIKE IT THOUGH im gonna be ticked.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Don't worry, Lee and Frye shouldn't be able to be traded until December 15th unless there are some new provisions in the CBA, but as of the old one, they can't be traded.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we'll see who go's soon...

honestly...im not that excited... eddys cool and all, but i dont think this will make us that much better...

lets say we gave tim thomas sweets and trevor ariza, which is the most likely scenario, considering LB thinks allan houston is ok...

were looking at---- marbury, crawford, q, Frye??, Curry...

were good... but everyone on the team besides marbury is horribly inconsistent... which is depressing


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sloth said:


> Don't worry, Lee and Frye shouldn't be able to be traded until December 15th unless there are some new provisions in the CBA, but as of the old one, they can't be traded.


According to 'truth', they can be traded, that was my understanding of it too.

Knicks fan now Sloth?

-Petey


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> Hell ya boi!!!
> 
> 
> Just all depends on what we gave them. If its Malik and Lee im happy if Sweetney or Frye got involved DOESNT SOUND LIKE IT THOUGH im gonna be ticked.


Not like it's much to go on but a Chicago guy with inside info, who can't let much out, is warning Bulls fans they wont be thrilled. He also says it was nothing like what's been reported in the papers.

Edit:

Okay, maybe I miss represented him, here's his last post on the subject, then I'll stop cause it's getting us nowhere. Details are said to be reported tomorrow:



> Whether you believe me or not is not my concern at all. The fact is I know and you guys dont, and unfortunately there is no way I can disclose that information without jeopardising my career.
> 
> I will say this and only this though.. You will be SHOCKED at Chicago's side of the deal. That is where the suprise is. Good suprise or bad? You decide when the details are released.
> 
> I'm out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Dang, I thought I had the exclusive post...jeez ya'll beat me too it. Anyway, I'm not happy at all, I don't like the trade, and I'll be really mad if General Lee or Ariza was part of that package.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

so why the **** did the Knicks sign James. He is just going to sit on the bench and get paid that much money. He seems to be the worst signing of the offseason espcially if you guys get Curry


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> so why the **** did the Knicks sign James. He is just going to sit on the bench and get paid that much money. He seems to be the worst signing of the offseason espcially if you guys get Curry


He had to sign a center because the Curry deal wasn't even in the works then. So to say that the signing of James was awlful does not hold any merit because he had to play the hand that he was dealt at the time.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we didnt sign jerome james knowing we would get curry... regardless... why do you care, you act as if the knicks are trying to get under the cap by getting curry now.

and thats a quality backup big my man...quality. 

n it seems mr paxson is pissed...so maybe we gave up less then i think we did.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> so why the **** did the Knicks sign James. He is just going to sit on the bench and get paid that much money. He seems to be the worst signing of the offseason espcially if you guys get Curry


James and Curry will be a decent 2headed monster at C. Curry can play some PF at times maybe and have 2 big boys on the court at the same time.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

im goin nuts wondering who we gave up. Im kind of excited to get a big man talent like Curry. :clap:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> so why the **** did the Knicks sign James. He is just going to sit on the bench and get paid that much money. He seems to be the worst signing of the offseason espcially if you guys get Curry


He would've eventually been sitting on the bench getting paid that much money regardless.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis and Chicago got Tim Thomas, Mike Sweetney, Jermaine Jackson and 2 picks


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Curry will be great for NY, maybe now they can make some noise


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis and Chicago got Tim Thomas, Mike Sweetney, Jermaine Jackson and 2 picks


We didn't give up our young talent? Get outta here...well that is some good news there.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You didn't give up ****, and you got one of the best offensive centers in the game. And a coach to force him to continue to develop the rest of his game.

Frye, Curry, James--you went from no centers to three without giving up any of your core, and adding Q.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

good deal...now we gotta find some players who can rebound .............


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Now my other concern is how much we are going to pay Curry. I'm holding my collective breath until the actual numbers come in.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

It is an ok deal. If he is getting his initial demands for money, its terrible. Curry cant play defense or rebound very well. If he was had for maybe 6-8 million, i understand, but not what he is getting. I still think now the knicks should make the playoffs but will not challenge for the eastern crown. Very nice to be back in the playoff picture though for you guys.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

VCFORTHREE15 said:


> It is an ok deal. If he is getting his initial demands for money, its terrible. Curry cant play defense or rebound very well. If he was had for maybe 6-8 million, i understand, but not what he is getting. I still think now the knicks should make the playoffs but will not challenge for the eastern crown. Very nice to be back in the playoff picture though for you guys.


Reading the other boards on this forum...I keep hearing the same thing. He can't rebound, he is lazy, he can't play defense. Sometimes you need that extra push to do those things...I think LB and Zeke will motivate his butt to correct the flaws in his game. I'm just concerned about his health..and the fact we are taking a huge risk in getting him in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, the rebounding. Larry Brown's crying inside. He had the Wallace boys, and now he has Curry & James.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Petey said:


> Q, Curry and Brown, nice offseason Thomas. If these moves don't work out he's just unlucky. Hope people stop bad-mouthing him.
> 
> -Petey



hope so too......i mean he basically took over a roster from hell and with the knicks salary problems we were supposed to be doomed for about a decade


at first i didnt want curry but i after seeing what we gave up for him im starting to warm up to him,..and he's been cleared by a cardiologist to play, the bulls just wanted insurance that this problem wouldnt haunt them later on down the road but curry denied dna testing


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as someone who watched alot of eddy curry last season i will say this , he plays very good defense on his man.

its his team D that needs work. as does his rebounding but he does make good efforts to box out, he just may not have it in him to be good at rebounding a basketball.

he tends to play his way into shape , supposedly as of 2 or 3 days ago there was something about him being in mid season form at 286 , if that is the case , the knicks should be elated. he'll be ready from jump .

the bad side of this is that his offense is quite overrated , you cannot run an offense through him , he cant pass and gets into ruts with his post moves in the sense he will continually go with the jump hook even theough the defense is clearly cheating towards that move, he has a decent left hand when he chooses to use it, very quick feet, excellent wingspan and very good athleticism, he has a good touch around the basket and is an excellent finisher.

i think he has been misused the last couple of seasons , he was at his best offensively at the end of the 2002-03 season under bill cartwright who used him primarily has a quick hitting offensive player and as a finisher and he shot something like 63% over the last 3 months of the season(led the nba in FG% that season), the bulls over the last couple of seasons have been making him their primary post up option trying to use him to get others off offensively, the knicks have alot of good offensive players who dont need help getting shots up and in marbury and JC they have a couple of guys who are excellent passers , Crawford in chicago had some good chemistry with curry who by the way has excellent hands and catches virtually everything , something i expect to continue in ny.

i saw how larry brown took rik smits and revitalized his career , i look for brown to inject a boost into curry's career as well.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

what two picks did we give the bulls, if its two first rounders that we have im gonna be pissed, do any of you guys know?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> what two picks did we give the bulls, if its two first rounders that we have im gonna be pissed, do any of you guys know?



i think i read somewhere we gave our first round pick and 2 second rounders


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

link?


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

All you need now is someone like Danny Fortson or Reggie Evans to get the rebounding done.


----------

